# The Western Jungle (PbP)



## MacConnell (Nov 7, 2019)

​After some of the Southroad Seekers had comfortably retired in Southroad Fair. Merindell and Sheldon accompanied Torvald to the Maldrog city of Bergbaulager. Once there, the big, Norikadian, Dahmre apprenticed himself to his friend, Hanse Anfilshtop, to advance his growing talent for smithing. After repeated refusals to don more armor, the two returned to Southroad Fair, as this is the only feasible walking destination from the mountainous city. On the road, the two began to discuss some of there past discoveries, in particular, dwelling upon the two hidden valleys that had been discovered in the Western Jungle. After a brief recollection of the two warring tribes who occupied the northern most valley, and the unfinished business with the Deviard, in particular, the destination was set in their minds.









*OOC:*


This scenario is designed using TUW gaming system. Characters should be advanced to be starting the adept level of proficiency. Character records are found in the following thread: TUW: Southroad Seekers (OOC, Character Records)






        *GM:*  Anyone interested in playing or has questions or wants information on the gaming system, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 7, 2019)

Sheldon ran his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "Indigo is dead set on staying in town and working with Maeli and her mother as an herbalist. I do not fault her decision. She and Tor were the only ones to retain any elder family members, after all that trouble with the Ansylin Magistry. It seems Aust and Revan, Galen and Siofra, and Sannit and Bolo are all ready to settle and grow old."

"Indigo and I are, of course, still very close, and she is perfectly willing to see me travel as long as it is her to whom I come home. Since we are heading to the jungle, I really think we should leave our horse and travel by foot. I don't need the horse, anyway. I wonder if anyone else would want to join us. I know Saemund lost his mind, incurably, but maybe Vadin is not ready to settle, yet."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 7, 2019)

*Merin says,* "Good idea. Now that we're back in Southroad, finding Vadin shouldn't be a problem. I've noticed that he seems to spend a lot of time with the hunting parties, so why don't we start with their guildhouse first?"

And with that, Merin begins walking to the Hunter's Guild, with the intent of enticing Vadin to join them on the Road to Discovery.


----------



## redraider629 (Nov 7, 2019)

Vadin is sitting in the guildhouse preparing for the days hunt.  He gathers his weapons, as well as some provisions, and heads out the door.  As he leaves the guildhouse he notices a friend approaching.  Vadin calls out to Merin, "Merin, good to see you my friend.  How are you?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 7, 2019)

*Merin smiles and says,* "Ah, Vadin, just the person I was coming to see! I'm fine, my friend, and I hope you are as well. Sheldon and I just got back from dropping Tor off in Bergbaulager. Next, we were thinking of returning to the Western Jungle, to investigate the hidden valley we all found awhile back. Remember it? Two opposing tribes separated by a lake? Da'Roneh on one side, Deviard on the other? Sheldon and I want another go at it. Strictly fame and fortune type stuff. We could use a third man, though. What say you? Would you like to join us? There's nothing for you here in Southroad except plenty of chances to take a nap. Don't grow old yet! Stay young by coming with us!"* Merin chuckles, jokingly.*


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2019)

​Instead of taking the sluggish and heavily impeded way around the western ridgeline through the Western Jungle like was done before so that horses could be brought, the three decide to take the South Road out of the Piney Wood and into the southern scrub lands. The path is easily followed due to the regular passage of caravans and three had all traveled it many time as youngsters, though Vadin had been with a different caravan than Merindell and Sheldon.

As memory serves it was about ten days south of Southroad Fair where the seekers had originally encounter a raiding party of the Birdfoot Clan of Da'Roneh, which means that there has to be a pass or some easier means of travel from the road, across the ridge, and into the jungle where the clan was discovered to reside.

Water is about the only consumable necessity that must be carried through the desert scrub, as game is still plentiful and easy enough to acquire, even without the benefit of a bow. Though Merindell has one, it has really become just an ornament, for he is much more dangerous with the talent to manipulate way lines, even at a distance. Sheldon does not even carry a visible weapon, though he keeps a carving knife for preparing game.

The Drenching Season is in full force in the northern part of the land, and rains occur almost daily in Southroad Fair. Since the party is traveling south, passed the orb meridian, the weather hardly changes there, hence the persistence of the scrub and the arid desert that surrounds Asylim. What rains come from the Western Sea, are bound to the jungle by the ridgeline, seldom does water fall upon upon its eastern side.








*OOC:*


All character should be aged 1 year after completing the Caravan Campaign.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 8, 2019)

*Merin comments,* "You know, the next time we meet any friendly villagers or tribesmen, I think I am going to trade my bow away. It's been so long since I even used it, I don't even know why I keep lugging it around from place to place."


----------



## redraider629 (Nov 8, 2019)

Vadin listens to Merin and says "Yes, I remember that place.  This voyage sounds like it could be interesting. I have to admit, I am getting pretty bored hanging out with the hunters.  I do love a good hunt, but a good adventure sounds much better.  Let me think about it."
After thinking for a second Vadin says, "Yep, I will join you and Sheldon.  When shall we leave?"


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2019)

*Technical Data*:








*OOC:*


*Passive Sensitivity*: Perception + Analysis / Empathy
Sheldon: 40 + 43 = 83
Merin: 30 + 32 = 62
Vadin: 22 + 31 = 53
Matumbo: 40 + 21 = 61

*Active Search*: Sociology + Clarity / Tranquility + d100
Sheldon: 30 + 52 = 82 +  d100
Merin: 30 + 62 = 92 + d100
Vadin: 22 + 52 = 74 + d100
Matumbo: 40 + 23 = 63 + d100






        *GM:*  GM NOTE: Vadin's languages are missing. He should be fluent in spoken Centrin and Ansylin. 20% in written Ansylin. 40% in spoken Rheini. 30% in spoken Spiofthest. 10% in spoken Amiradthan. 1% in spoken Maldrog.     
        *GM:*  NOTE: Without the declaration of an active search, by the numbers, the party is limited to noticing tiny game. Tiny Game represents creatures whose acquisition is more desirable than those of granted encounters, for the purpose of suitable consumption. Tiny game consists of Harvester birds, Thrushes, and small Varmints. Each creature can provide enough meat for one meal for one character. The acquisition of such game is considered to be granted.

Common varmints are about the size or mass of a person's hand. Rodents are the most common and, depending on environment, may be field rats, which are found in plains areas, arboreal rats (squirrels), which are found in forests and jungles, or burrowing rats, which are found in mountains, scrub, and desert.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 12, 2019)

For Sheldon, Merindell, and Vadin, travel by the Southern Road is easy, even if by foot. The time is surprisingly void of encounter. It stands to reason that with the return of the normal caravan traffic, wild animals tend to keep a greater distance from the roadway.

After seven days of easy walking, three days shy of the turning point, A single figure is seen making its way from the west where forest and jungle merge and the ridgline starts its southerly climb. The figure enters the road, looks south then north, stamps his feet to loose some debris, and proceeds northward toward the three Seekers. The approach is deliberate.

Upon arrival, it is observed that the single figure is non other than a Deviard. This man show no outward hostility. In fact, he has some knowledge of the Ansylin tongue and proceeds to parlay, introducing himself as Matumbo. It seems the oddest of circumstances that an expatriated Deviard would meet with the Southroad Seekers on a return trip to the very valley of his departure. Not knowing that the Da'Roneh had another point of egress from the valley, he arrived from the long way around.

In the three days necessary to make the turn point, the group becomes more familiar with its newest member. At the surmised destination, evidence of previous caravan attacks can still be discovered. The Seekers remember finding a path out of the valley that would cross the ridge, but did not travel it, before. The desire is to locate the path from this direction and take it in.








*OOC:*


Look at the character backstory in the Southroad Seekers character record thread for more information.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 12, 2019)

*Merin smiles at the new recruit, and says,* "Well, at the very least, we can offer you a chance to get payback against those who killed your parents."


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 12, 2019)

Matumbo nods and his accent seems odd as it haltingly forms the Ansylin words, "Yes, justice must be served.  This is more than revenge for my journey.  The Deviard in the jungle have harmed themselves with refusing to grow in the mind.  They still act as children, fighting and taking.  My parents saw this, and taught me to think of more.  I will go with you and show you the secrets of the jungle valley because I no longer consider that tribe as my people.  If they perish I will not weep for them.  My people are out there in the world.  I will find them."
Matumbo will draw diagrams of the valley in the dirt to give a better layout, and at night he will attempt to learn more of the Ansylin language, and will teach the Deviard language.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 12, 2019)

Along the way, Merin searches for metal ores, because if memory serves, the last time through here, metal ores were found in abundance. He will also continue his habit of making detailed maps, adding to ones he has previously made, and/or re-drawing them as necessary.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 13, 2019)

*GM:*  For Player Knowledge:
The Deviard are loosely based upon the ancient Hittites, more in culture and physique than in coloration or appearance. Despite their inherent hostility, the Deviard are credited with the discovery of iron and the impetus of the Iron Age. Unlike the Orngaddrin and Maldrog, the Deviard have used this discovery in the pursuit of war.

The Da'Roneh are loosely based upon the society of the Khmer Rouge and the Hmong people. Again, this is more in culture and physique than coloration and appearance. They are not specifically head hunters but honor is offered through conquest achievement.     


Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will draw diagrams of the valley in the dirt to give a better layout, and at night he will attempt to learn more of the Ansylin language, and will teach the Deviard language.











*OOC:*


Even in such short time, Matumbo improves in Ansylin proficiency by 3%, while the others gain 1% knowledge of Deviard.






As it turns out, Matumbo knows most of the valley fairly well, especially his former village. The Deviard have a rather organized and structured layout, with specific mining forays into the western edge of the valley. The eastern side of the valley where the Da'Roneh reside is, as would make sense, rather unknown. The Seekers are already aware that the Da'Roneh dwell aloft in structures attached to the large trees. The Deviard have cleared more of the vegetation on their side and build dwellings of stone, partially carved into the mountain.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Along the way, Merin searches for metal ores, because if memory serves, the last time through here, metal ores were found in abundance. He will also continue his habit of making detailed maps, adding to ones he has previously made, and/or re-drawing them as necessary.



Having a particular affinity for metal due to his chosen path of collegiate skill, Sheldon scans the area for possible locations of ore as well as looking for danger.


Spoiler: Prospecting



Effectiveness: Ecology + Tranquility + d100
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Mercantile + Trades
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + Cohesion + Adhesion
Merin: 30 + 52 + 50 = 132
Sheldon: 30 + 52 + 70 = 152


The ridgeline to the west can readily be seen from the road, as this is the closest point it makes as it winds its way between Asylim and Southroad Fair. It is only about an hour as the crow flies to the ridge from the road. The party takes about three hours of meander. Disappointingly, neither Merindell nor Sheldon senses or discovers any likely location for the acquisition of any metals, but the sub-desert scrub is not the normal place to be mining it, anyway.

What is discovered is the path that apparently leads to the hidden pass. Eying the path and looking back to the road and the ridge, it is deduced that a lookout point seems to be established upon the ridge, which leads to infer that this is how the Da'Roneh are knowing when to hit the caravans. It also stands to reason that the lookout station will be manned. With the crew only consisting of four people, it is not certain whether the presence of the men is known or not. From the current location, it should take about 20 minutes to reach the possible lookout.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 14, 2019)

The GM said:
			
		

> "... Disappointingly, neither Merindell nor Sheldon senses or discovers any likely location for the acquisition of any metals, but the sub-desert scrub is not the normal place to be mining it, anyway."




*Merin suggests,* "If we're not finding metals here, perhaps we should switch to rocks, stones, and minerals? We shouldn't pass through an area like this without attempting to gather resources. Of course, now we have more pressing matters to attend to. Why don't we try to circle around, and sneak up on their blind side, if there is one."


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 14, 2019)

Matumbo says, "The valley tribes have been attacking each other for a long time.  It is very hard to sneak up on the villages because there have been so many attacks.  If we go at night, harder to see, but I still know the way."


----------



## redraider629 (Nov 14, 2019)

Vadin says Matumbo "If you know the way, I say let's follow you.  I like the idea of going at night."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 15, 2019)

*Merin nods in agreement,* "Yes, that is a wise course of action. Vadin. I like the idea of going at night, also. I can heighten my eyesight with Way, so being able to see shouldn't be a problem. But what worries me is that the Da'Roneh also know the path of Way. In fact, they can manipulate sound, the way that I do. We should be cautious."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2019)

The four men settle down to wait for nightfall. The stunted mesquite trees provide enough shade from the burning sun, though no more than two can make use of a single tree.

Well, three men settle down. Sheldon cannot seem to get comfortable. He keeps fidgeting, until he finally says, "I am going to take a look around." 

As he speaks, the sunlight and shadows bend and alter around him, obscuring his image. As he walks away, he is all but invisible. The casual observer would never even notice him.

As dusk is passing and night comes on, Sheldon has not returned.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 19, 2019)

Matumbo marvels at the ability Sheldon shows.  He surmisses, "He should be waiting along the path for us since it is night now."  Since the Seekers have allowed him to travel with them, he hypothesizes that they would not object to him replicating their techiniques.  He attempts to bend light around himself as Sheldon did.  He will then follow along the path, keeping an eye out for the hidden Seeker.


Spoiler: Rolls



72, 42


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2019)

*Technical Post*:
        *GM:*  Data for Clothing of Merin:

ItemCoverDeflectSoakHinderBlue Lacquered Crocodilian Bracers2024712Blue Lacquered Laminar Deerskin Belt101675Snakeskin Surcoat80818Ansylin Silk Tunic60206Acrylon Shendyt30426Harnin Greaves20302020

Data for Clothing of Vadin:

ItemCoverDeflectSoakHinderLaminar Bovine Spaulders2018712Crocodilian Tunic6016324Acrylon Hauberk604212Acrylon Kilt30426Laminar Goatskin Greaves20836Goatskin Knee Boots20838

Data for Clothing of Matumbo:

ItemCoverDeflectSoakHinderLizard Tunic6010112Pigskin Shirt30416Lizard Skirt301016Acrylon Skirt30426Snakeskin Knee Boots20812


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 20, 2019)

*Merin rises, saying,* "I think Matumbo is right; let's go Vadin. On the sly. Stay hidden."

Merin will then use Way to perform the following tasks:

1. Dampen sound around himself.
2. Soullessness.
3. Night Vision.
4. Darkening his skin.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



84, 51, 61, & 83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 22, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo... attempts to bend light around himself as Sheldon did.  He will then follow along the path, keeping an eye out for the hidden Seeker.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will then (manipulate waylines) to perform the following tasks:
> 1. Dampen sound around himself.
> 2. Soullessness.
> 3. Night Vision.
> 4. Darkening his skin.



        *GM:*  For the players this is probably nothing more than vocabulary, but characters do not "use" waylines to perform mystical feats. The "use" of waylines indicates analysis, which infers Divination. In order to perform mystical feats, even simple ones, waylines must be abused. They must be changed from their natural state, which is why I use the term "manipulate" waylines.     
Seeing the feat that Sheldon performed as he was departing company earlier, reminds Matumbo of even greater things he has seen the more powerful members of his former clan do. The masters of those feats are enhanced warriors, called Echoes, feared even among the other Deviard. It is likely that an Echo came to kill his parents. Seeing someone as jovial as Sheldon perform something once thought terrible indicates that it is not the talent to manipulate waylines that makes one malevolent. It must be something else that drives the other Deviard.

No one else in the party has that particular talent like Sheldon. As a Philosopher, he is becoming a master of bending light. Merin's particular talent lies with the manipulation of sound, while Vadin and Matumbo are similarly more tuned to pheromones and alchemy.


Spoiler: Night Vision



Effectiveness: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + pre-Alteration + Confluence
Sheldon: 41%
Merin: 61%
Vadin: 41%
Matumbo: 23%


Even with the slightly enhanced vision, moving through the scrub at night is more difficult than expected. In very short order, Merin realizes that he can see much better than the others. Instead of trying to follow a trail that does not seem to exist, or crosses various other game trails that look identical, the three men take a bering on the cliff wall and move directly toward it. Once it is reached, the decision is made to move farther south, hoping to find a break that will allow egress within.


Spoiler: Dampen Sound



Effectiveness: Essence + Collegiate + Aberrative + Manifest Will + Confluence
Merin: 61%





Spoiler: Soullessness



Effectiveness: Essence + Collegiate + Aberrative + Manifest Will + Adhesion
Merin: 52%





Spoiler: Bend Light



Effectiveness: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Merin: 32%
Vadin: 31%
Matumbo: 23%





Spoiler: Hide



Effectiveness: Stealth + various Collegiate + d100
Stealth: Mind + Commercial + Obscurative + Subterfuge + Knowledge + Motility
Sheldon: 53 + 41 + 89 = 183%
Merin: 35 + 61 + 52 + 32 + 84 = 264%
Vadin: 43 + 31 + 72 = 146%
Matumbo: 51 + 23 + 72 = 146%





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sheldon: 30 + 52 + 89 = 171%


When the three travelers reach a distinctly dark crevice in the cliff wall, some instinct causes them to pause. Even with enhanced vision, it is like trying to see within a cave. A strange quietness seems to fill the sky above, followed by an odd windy sound. A heavy thud resounds in front of Merin's feet. Looking closely, it is the body of a young Da'Roneh.

Unable to see Merin, but noticing the other two, it is fortunate that Sheldon did not hit Merin with the corpse. In a whispered voice as if speaking only to Vadin or Matumbo, Merin asks, "Sheldon is that you?"

Carried by the wind at Merin's command, the faint whisper is carried far above to where Sheldon is standing, unseen, looking down. In response, a dimly glowing pebble strikes the ground near the fallen corpse. A second pebble bounces within the hidden path that leads into the rock. Though extremely faint, the glowing stone allows the others to see how to proceed.

The path is so narrow that Matumbo has to turn sideways a couple of time. It is obvious that Torvald, had he been along, could not traverse this path. By using yet a third dimly glowing stone Sheldon shows himself to the rest of the party from up ahead. He motions for everyone to follow him up the divergent path to the lookout post above where the group is more free to speak. There are five more bodies up top.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 2 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 24, 2019)

Matumbo nods at the bodies and says with a wide grin to Sheldon, "And here I thought you were going to wait for us.  It seems clear that your abilities rival the best of what this valley has to offer.  If you wish to lead on, then I will follow you against these offensive Deviard."
Matumbo will patiently wait for someone else to take the lead.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 26, 2019)

Merin pauses for a moment to manipulate Way; he augments his physicals (Strength, Motility, Health) before continuing.

*Merin says,* "Well, this path seems to lead us to the Da'Roneh, not the Deviard. But I'm sure we'll meet up with them as well, in the long run. By the way, Sheldon, be careful where you drop your bodies. You almost squashed me."* Merin chuckles lightly.

Merin continues,* "Let's get moving."

And with that, Merin takes the lead, following the path toward the Da'Roneh village.



Spoiler: Base rolls for Augmentation



65, 42, 55


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 26, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo nods at the bodies and says with a wide grin to Sheldon, "... It seems clear that your abilities rival the best of what this valley has to offer..."
> Matumbo will patiently wait for someone else to take the lead.



Sheldon shakes his head and laughs. "No. I think not. I remember, well, the last time we were here. We made some advance upon the Da'Roneh, but the Deviard could hit us with lightning from a distance we could not even see them. We did not know what we were up against, before. I think we should fare better this time."

"As for these, chumps..." He pauses for a second to gather his thoughts.

"I speak Centrin as a first language. In Ansylin, I guess I would call them fodder. I actually feel a little bad about what I did. They did not even stand a chance, but there is no negotiating with these people."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin pauses for a moment to manipulate Way; he augments his physicals (Strength, Motility, Health) before continuing.



Sheldon cannot see Merin very well, even with his vision enhanced for the night, but he can readily sense what he is doing and wondering why.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "Well, this path seems to lead us to the Da'Roneh, not the Deviard... Let's get moving."
> 
> And with that, Merin takes the lead, following the path toward the Da'Roneh village.



Merin takes about two steps back the direction from which he arrived and stops, realizing no one is following. It is full on dark, and no one else can see nearly as well as Merin can.

Sheldon, who is not whispering but is speaking with relatively quiet, addresses Merin. "Where are going!? I can tell by the way that you are moving you can see much better than the rest of us, but it would be foolhardy to attempt a night raid into an established village when we know so little of it. I can fair say there will be much more competent foes than these six, well, five since I threw one off the cliff."

"It was still light when I arrived, so I can tell you what I know that you cannot see. This outpost appears to be more a living lookout. There are two huts that can sleep six each. There is a permanent fire pit and a water collection system. I do not think that the guards here change out, regularly. I think they stay here until they spot a target traveling the road, then attack. Once they return with spoils, I am guessing that they return to the main village to be replaced by another group of young bandits."

"I only found the one path. I think we can establish a base of operation at this location and make raids into the village. Yes, it is the Da'Roneh village. I cannot believe you forgot. The Deviards are on the other side of the lake."

"I tried to signal you all using light, earlier, but even if you had noticed, you could not have known it was me. Sorry about the body," He laughs. "I could see Vadin and Matumbo. Glad I did not hit you."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 26, 2019)

*Merin laughs,* "I didn't forget. It was Matumbo who was talking about the Deviard. But that's only natural, considering what the Echoes did to his parents. But anyway, back to the Da'Roneh: using this post as a base sounds like a good idea. And I'm starting to realize that you are correct; I can see well enough to move around, but not enough to scout effectively. Let's get some rest, and get up with the dawn. Then we can discuss our next move."


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 27, 2019)

Matumbo nods at the conversation and says, "My mistake.  I thought we were going against the Deviard first, since they are stronger after the Seekers defeated the Da'Roneh in battle.  If you want to take out the weaker threat first, then I will follow your lead."
He will leave camp to scout around, keeping as silent as possible.


Spoiler: Roll



03


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 27, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin laughs,* "... Let's get some rest, and get up with the dawn. Then we can discuss our next move."





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo nods at the conversation and says, "... I thought we were going against the Deviard first..."
> He will leave camp to scout around, keeping as silent as possible.



        *GM:*  From Before:


Spoiler: Night Vision



Effectiveness: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + pre-Alteration + Confluence
Sheldon: 41%
Merin: 61%
Vadin: 41%
Matumbo: 23%


This means that Merin can see 61% as well at night as he could during the day. Sheldon and Vadin can see less than half as well, while Matumbo can only see 23% as well as he could during the day.     
Sheldon answers, "Well, we wanted to see how the Da'Roneh were managing to make raids on the caravans. Also, to go at your former village first, we would have had to go through the jungle and come at the valley from the other side. Merin and I thought this would be better when we discussed it some several days back, long before we even decided to make the trip."

Like Merin had, Matumbo begins to walk away, but as soon as he is away from the dim light stone that Sheldon is holding, he realizes that he can barely see to walk around, much less actually find anything. From a pouch sheldon pulls three more of the dimly glowing stones and hands them to each of the others.

"I can make several of these at a time. I chose to keep them dim because I do not want the light to penetrate the jungle and alert the Da'Roneh village. They will glow for most of the night."

The party uses the available huts and spends the night in relative comfort. In the morning light, everyone gets a clear picture of where they are situated. The lookout camp is built back into the trees, but a bald outcropping juts toward the east at this location. A person can readily see the road from the outcropping, but the chances of being noticed from below are negligible, especially if the lookout is lying down.

West of the immediate treeline, back toward the hidden valley, it becomes evident that Sheldon's previous caution was for naught. The mountain chain rises again, cutting off egress. The only path to this lookout and from the road to the village at this location is the fatman's misery, a ravine so narrow it seems to have been designed for the Faethrin by the gods.

Following the cut in the rock it does not really matter who is in the lead, for travel is necessarily slow. The cut opens on the other side of the peaks, still at a relatively high elevation. The larger of the trees that contain residences for the Da'Roneh can be identified as the poke above the rest of the canopy. Some hint of structure way on the other side of the valley must belong to the Deviard who reside there.

Out of the cut in the rock and down into the valley, the four men can fan out and walk parallel paths. From this secret direction, there does not appear to be guard posts as there were on the north end of the lake, which means that the nearest structure, secured up in a gigantic tree, should be a residence. Rope ladders allow access and arboreal pathways have been manufactured between the structures.

The sounds about the village all seem normal, voices can be heard, and the party is not near enough to have yet been noticed.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 28, 2019)

Matumbo speaks in Deviard, "I used to despise the Da'Roneh.  I was taught they were inferior people only worth killing so that our tribe could rule the valley.  I see now how our two peoples were pitted against each other in pointless conflict.  I pity the Da'Roneh, and I pity those I once called my tribe.  This beautiful, rich valley deserves better than two continuous warring tribes."
If Matumbo can recognize the 'hint of a structure' he will identify it to the Seekers.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 3, 2019)

*Merin says,* "Let's try to get a bit closer, so we can pick up on one or more of the conversations. We should try to scout around, and get a good look at the village, to ascertain how well they've been able to recover since our attack, and to see if there are any weak points in their defenses."

Merin then begins to augment himself, by manipulating Way. He assumes that the others will prepare themselves in a similar fashion; once everyone is ready, he will lead the way toward the village, confident in his stealth abilities.



Spoiler: Base Rolls for Various Tasks



Clairaudience = 28
Dampen Sound = 39
Hide = 81
Bend Light = 58
Soullessness = 79


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo speaks in Deviard, "I used to despise the Da'Roneh..."



Though none of the other three can understand him yet, they listen to all of his words, sensing their emotive portent.








*OOC:*


Each character improves in Deviard by 1%.








Kwargrow said:


> If Matumbo can recognize the 'hint of a structure' he will identify it to the Seekers.



Surveying the entire valley as much as possible before relocating, it dawns on the party members, including Matumbo, that the rim of the valley is the top edge of a caldera from an ancient volcano. The valley formed after it, long ago, blew out its top and became dormant. Looking across the canopy to the other side, the tell-tale signs of distinct smoke can be seen rising on the other ridge.

Matumbo points to the smoke and says, "az e'pulet a fe'm kova'cs."

Realizing that he is still speaking in Deviard, he translates. "That building is the metal smith."

Seeing the location of the smith, Matumbo is able to postulate the location of several mines and the temple. He fans his hands to indicate the scattering of individual living quarters. The temple he warns has dangers. That is where they train the Echoes. He also notes, as if surprised he did not notice it first thing, that the Da'Roneh appear to have cleared all of the undergrowth within their village proper.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "Let's try to get a bit closer..."
> 
> Merin then begins to augment himself, by manipulating (Waylines)...



Using the gambit of skills available to them, the party first takes note of the provided information concerning the Deviard, then begins to assess the Da'Roneh village. Not particularly needing to get too close, the men take most of the remains of the day to move around the outskirts.

Guard stations or observation posts have been constructed on the north and south ends of the village, which is the route by which the Deviard would have to approach them. It is also noted that nothing new has been developed on the northern end, which has egress to the Western Jungle outside the valley. The southern end of the valley does not appear to have any opening.

Smaller structures, indicative of individual homes, skirt the edge of the village. A few larger building can be seen to occupy the central area. A few people are seen gathering supplies and food from the central lake, whose waters have risen with the Drenching Season. All other Da'Roneh seem actively engaged in training for battle. No one is very friendly with one another. It is difficult to gauge numbers, perhaps a hundred residents.

Away from the observation posts in the north and south, it appears that several individual homes may be entered by stealth, without much risk of discovery by ones outside those structures. As the days wanes to a close, the party returns to the lookout post to discuss their options.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 2 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 3, 2019)

To be sure he is understood clearly, Matumbo says in Ansylin, "We could try sneak in, but Matumbo not so good with that.  Fighting with bow and blade better for me."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 5, 2019)

*Merin says,* "We should sneak into a few of these outer-perimeter houses, and kill a few residents discreetly, so as to thin the herd before we go in hardcore. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 5, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> To be sure he is understood clearly, Matumbo says in Ansylin, "We could try sneak in, but Matumbo not so good with that.  Fighting with bow and blade better for me."



Sheldon nods his head toward Matumbo. "With all that undergrowth cleared, sneaking in will become more difficult the further we penetrate; but with you on a bow, it allows you to keep an eye out for us from farther away. Merin and I should go in first, you and Vadin should follow."


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "We should sneak into a few of these outer-perimeter houses, and kill a few residents discreetly, so as to thin the herd before we go in hardcore. What say the rest of you?"



Sheldon takes a deep breath and runs his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "Naturally, I would like to balk at such a suggestion. It makes me feel bloody, but these people has as much chance of becoming civil as a disease ridden coyote. They are more monster than men."

He pauses for a moment, thinking. "I still think we should spare younger couples and children even if it means we will have to return and conquer these people again."

Ideologies can readily be discussed on the move. The four men leave their confiscated outpost and move back through the Fat Man's Misery Pass. Since conflict is more often occurring with the Deviard from the northern end of the village, the group decides to begin their insurgency from the southeast, picking a point about the middle of the southern end and where the pass enters.

Merindell and Sheldon, each concealing himself by the augmentation of manipulated waylines, quickly take the ladder to a random house, Sheldon pauses half way to the top, blinks into view, and motions for Vadin and Matumbo to move in.

With professional efficiency, the four men are up the tree and inside the hut without anyone from the outside seeming to give notice. Once inside, however, contrary to their ravenous nature, a young female grabs her suckling babe to her chest and screams as the young man lunges to attack and ensures his quick death.

The maternal instinct seems to be able to alter the hostility of even the most vile of beings. The woman only screams the once, holds her child with both arms, and edges away from her intruders. The woman clearly could be no threat even if she chose to be. The words are not important, for Sheldon speaks them in Centrin, but the woman and child both immediately succumb to the suggestion. "Why don't you lie down."

The hut is small and narrow, but it has several opening for viewing in most any direction and is circumscribed by an exterior walkway. With the volume of the initial scream, it should only be a matter of a minute or so before someone arrives to investigate. The room itself seems fairly defendable, even against a sizable onslaught, if no one decides to set it on fire.

"Well, do we stand and fight or do we take this to the ground?"


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 7, 2019)

For these veterans of several battles, the adrenaline does not rush into the system immediately. It eases into the bloodstream to become more of a force when action is imminently necessary. In the few seconds before any hostiles arrive, the subconsciousnesses of each man begin to assess the information accumulated as this destination was reached.

The entire village is arboreal, probably a calculated advantage for the agile and lithe Da'Roneh, especially against their stockier enemy across the lake, the Deviard. The huts, the ladders, and the bridges are all constructed of poles made from the cane that grows predominantly in and around the southern end of the lake. The usable cane is from the width of a man's arm to the width of his leg. The rope and lashings are made of various vines and sisal fibers readily collectible from the jungle.

The huts are all mounted at about the same level but their distance from the ground changes as the land is significantly sloped. Some of the outer trees hold more than one structure, probably familial residences. The larger structures more centrally located and nearer the lake are difficult to fully see due to impediment of the jungle canopy.

The Da'Roneh are likely only hostile toward other people since a myriad of colorful birds and small monkeys flit about the tress of the village proper. Though this enemy must hold some sentiment for their own kind, the sounds of those approaching to investigate the source of the previous scream do not seem to be hurried. If combat were limited to the mundane realm, this small hut would be an ideal choke point against a larger force, but the possibility that some of the elder Da'Roneh could and would ignite the thing calls for a change of venue.

A strategy must be developed that would cause some but not too many of the Da'Roneh to give chase. For too many might cause the battle to be spilled out of the valley and into the eastern scrub. This needs to be avoided. Being in the greater open expanse of the desert scrub would more readily allow the party to be surrounded.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 8, 2019)

Matumbo will exit the hut, leaping down if feasible.  He will quickly find cover and use his bow to fire at any hostile Da'Roneh he sees.


Spoiler: Rolls



75, 97+05


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> "I still think we should spare younger couples and children even if it means we will have to return and conquer these people again."




*Merin nods,* "Agreed. In a perfect world, I'd rather parlay with these people, and establish some sort of truce. But you're right, they're all touched by evil, in their mind, and perhaps in their very souls."



			
				The GM said:
			
		

> A strategy must be developed that would cause some but not too many of the Da'Roneh to give chase.




Merin follows Matumbo down; on the way, he whispers hurriedly to both his comrades.

*Merin whispers* "When they see the dead husband, they're going to be up in arms. I don't see how only a few would respond to such a bold incursion. However, if this happens, perhaps we should try to pacify them? And possibly use them as a distraction when we return?"


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 9, 2019)

Spoiler: Contortion



Effectiveness: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Coordination + Knowledge + Motility
Matumbo: 61 - 10(height in strides) = 51 {damage: 49% * 10 = 5}
Sheldon:  33 - 10 = 23 {damage: 77% * 10 = 8}





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Effectiveness: Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100
Launch: Body + Combat + Projectile + Motility
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + Adhesion + Cohesion
Matumbo: 41 + 60 + 30 + 102 = 233 - 50(long range) = 183





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Effectiveness: Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Da'Roneh: 15 + 19 + 50 = 84
damage: 183 - 84 = 99% * 11 = 10
Body: 8 - 10 = -2, incapacitated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: Bending + task + d100
Sheldon: 51 + 41(shock) + 83 = 175





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Da'Roneh: 10(conditioning) + 21(fury) + 50(d100) = 81
damage: 175 - 81 = 94% * 10 = 9
Body: 8 - 10 = -1, incapacitated





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will exit the hut, leaping down if feasible.  He will quickly find cover and use his bow to fire at any hostile Da'Roneh he sees.



As soon as Matumbo is out the door, he realizes that a jump from 10 strides up would likely cause him some damage, maybe even break a leg, so he instantly discards the idea, hurrying down the ladder as quickly as possible.

Sheldon muses aloud, "Take it to the ground it is," and follows after the Deviard.

Matumbo realizes that the gigantic trees will provide excellent cover, but only temporarily. With the lack of ground cover, as the enemy moves about, any taken position will eventually become visible.

Sheldon has the same thought to jump but quickly realizes that it would be almost fatal for him to do so. ~I need to work on that skill.~



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin nods,* "Agreed. In a perfect world, I'd rather parlay with these people, and establish some sort of truce. But you're right, they're all touched by (malevolence), in their mind, and perhaps in their very souls."
> 
> Merin follows Matumbo...
> 
> *Merin whispers* "... we should try to pacify them..."











*OOC:*


I use the words benevolence and malevolence in my languages, instead of good and evil, since good and evil both need clarifiers to be definitive. The other two words do not.






When the four men reach the ground, moving back toward the Fat Man's Misery, they see that between 10 and 20 young Da'Roneh are coming toward them at a jog. Others are behind them, apparently moving slower. As Matumbo turns to take a position to fire his bow, he sees that all of them are passing by the previously infiltrated hut without a second glance. The woman has appeared with her child, screaming something in Da'Roneh. It is loud enough but only Matumbo understands that she is speaking of the killed man.

Even at long range, Matumbo puts an arrow deeply enough into one of the youth to incapacitate him. As the arrow flies, a second Da'Roneh, for no explainable reason, begins to shake violently and falls to the ground convulsing. In the shade of the trees, it looked as if electrical sparks were dancing about the body as it fell.

Matumbo has seen something similar with the Deviard Benders, perhaps Sheldon has a similar talent in manipulating waylines. Whatever Merindell can do, it is completely different.

Even with two Da'Roneh down so easily, it would be suicide for the party to attempt to stand and fight. There is no choice but to continue to move. Sheldon hollers in Ansylin. "Let's head North, back toward the pass to the jungle!"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Those not fluent in Centrin or Da'Roneh increase in proficiency by 1%, each.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 9, 2019)

Merin follows Sheldon and Matumbo without further conversation. If he senses anyone gaining on them, he will pause just long enough to turn, and clap his hands, sending a sonic wave of high pitched frequencies toward their pursuers; otherwise, he will pour on the speed.



Spoiler: Base Die Roll



Sonic Attack (Deafening Sound): 92+50(luck) = 142


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 10, 2019)

Matumbo will put some distance between himself and the others so they will not be caught in an area effect Way manipulation.  He will occasionally fire at someone behind him to keep their heads down.


Spoiler: Rolls



07, 41


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 10, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin follows Sheldon and Matumbo without further conversation. If he senses anyone gaining on them, he will pause just long enough to turn, and clap his hands, sending a sonic wave of high pitched frequencies toward their pursuers; otherwise, he will pour on the speed.





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will put some distance between himself and the others so they will not be caught in an area effect Way manipulation.  He will occasionally fire at someone behind him to keep their heads down.



As Matumbo moves off to one flank, Vadin moves off to the other, while Sheldon and Merindell spread some distance between them in the middle. It takes just over half an hour of moderately difficult travel before the four reach the edge of the area from which the Da'Roneh have cleared the undergrowth. Between the three who can attack at range, a few more of the youth are removed from pursuit.

Once the more entangled growth of jungle is reached, travel can no longer be maintained at such a pace. In fact, running or jogging becomes impossible. Remembering that a path is made nearer the lake, the four begin to pick their way down slope. Each man considers stopping and using the cover to engage the enemy but rejects the idea as they will be just as difficult to see, equalizing the possibility of an advantage.

After another hour of transversing the heavy growth, a more cleared area is again reached. The entire length of the valley from north to south would take about a day to cross, so the northern pass would still have to be several hours away. Regrouping, the party pauses to listen after its pursuers. A fair number must still be following.

Wanting another look, the men take some distance along the trail to halt and wait for the Da'Roneh to break clear of the undergrowth. Once clear, the Faethrins move more together in some semblance of military formation. It seems that only two groups are now approaching, one of nubile youths, the other only slightly older.

"Fodder," Sheldon whispers. "Let's try them. They are staggering their formation. There seems to be 16 or 20 total. The first group should be quick to handle."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 11, 2019)

*OOC:*


Basic concept of a Da'Roneh Structure.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 12, 2019)

Matumbo will continue to fire arrows at the Da'Roneh.  If they close to melee he will drop his bow and pull his kukri to fight.


Spoiler: Rolls



50, 61


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 12, 2019)

Merin will use his aforementioned Sonic attack on the approaching fodder.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: Readiness + Speed + Tranquility + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + post-Combat + style + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion + Cohesion
Sheldon: 25 + 40 + 52 + 55 = 172
Merindell: 26 + 40 + 62 + 50 = 178
Vadin: 51 + 23 + 52 + 50 = 176
Matumbo: 41 + 60 + 30 + 50 = 181
Da'RonehY: 10 + 15 + 19 + 75 = 119
Da'RonehA: 12 + 25 + 50 + 75 = 162





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Sheldon: 39(clothing) - 13(strength) + 100(manipulate) - 172 ~ 0
Merindell: 72(clothing) - 14(strength) + 100(manipulate) - 178 ~ 0
Vadin: 68(clothing) - 21(strength) + 40(sword) - 176 ~ 0
Matumbo: 29(clothing) - 21(strength) + 200(bow) - 181 = 27, 227
Da'RonehY: 12(clothing) - 9(strength) + 500(movement) - 119 = 394
Da'RonehA: 24(clothing) - 11(strength) + 500(movement) - 162 = 351





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100
Launch: Body + Combat + Projectile + Motility
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Matumbo: 41 + 60 + 30 + 61 = 192 + 100(range) = 292





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoid + Analysis + d100
Da'RonehY: 15 + 19 + 75 = 109
DY5: damage: 192 - 109 = 83% * 10 = 8 - 4(deflect) = 4
Body: 8 - 4 = 4, hurt.
DY6: damage: 292 - 109 = 183% * 10 = 18 - 4(deflect) = 14
Body: 8 - 14 = -6, incapacitated.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Sheldon: 61 + 41(shock) + 75 = 177
Merindell: 41 + 51(sonic blast) + 73 = 165





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



DY1: 10(conditioning) + 19(fury) + 75(d100) = 104
damage: 177 - 104 = 73% * 10 = 7
Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured.
DY2: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured.
DY3: 10(conditioning) + 19(clarity) + 75(d100) = 104
damage: 165 - 104 = 61% * 10 = 6
Mind: 8 - 6 = 2, dazed.
DY4: Mind: 8 - 6 = 2, dazed.





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will continue to fire arrows at the Da'Roneh.  If they close to melee he will drop his bow and pull his kukri to fight.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will use his aforementioned Sonic attack on the approaching fodder.



Sheldon motions for Vadin to take the left flank while he moves forward on the right, spreading the distance between the Seekers so that the enemy will have to further divide its numbers. He again bend the light around him to blur his image as he moves toward the Da'Roneh. If time permits, he will manipulate waylines to shock the enemy at distance.

Vadin draws his sword and knife, preparing to fight.

Because of the distance of 20 strides that the Da'Roneh youths must cover to close the distance for melee. Matumbo holds his first shot until they are half way there, and then takes a second shot at point blank, before dropping his bow and drawing his kukri. He wounds one of the youths with the first shot and incapacitates the other with the second.

As Sheldon takes up a position on the right flank, he is able to discharge two generated electric shocks, significantly injuring two youths; likewise, Merin is able to generate two different sonic blasts. The sound has less effect on the Da'Roneh than the shock, but he is able to daze two of the youths.

Vadin must wait for them to draw in. When melee ensues, Matumbo finds himself paired with a single, injured youth, but two older Da'Roneh stand away a few more strides. Vadin finds himself facing two youths simultaneously with two older ones standing away a few more strides. Merindell finds himself paired with the two dazed youths but three older ones stand away a few more strides. Sheldon finds himself unengaged as his two severely injured youths quit the combat, but three older ones refuse to close more than a few strides distant.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 17, 2019)

Seeing that two other Da'Roneh are closing in on him, Matumbo will attempt to grapple with the injured youth and push him back, bull rushing him to use him as a shield, keeping the injured youth between him and one healthy opponent so that he can disengage from his grapple and attack another with his kukri.


Spoiler: Rolls



62, 96+30


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 17, 2019)

While the two "youts" (OOC: Movie joke, My Cousin Vinny) are not feeling 100%, Merin will lay a hand on each of them, simply grabbing their arms, and pulling them closer to him. He will then manipulate Way in order to drain the life from them.



Spoiler: Base Die Roll



100 (+89 Luck) = 189
Ha ha Shame to waste such a good roll on fodder.





Spoiler: Check it out



Ignore the other dice, I had them added for rolls I was making in another game.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: Readiness + Speed + Tranquility + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + post-Combat + style + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion + Cohesion
Sheldon:
Merindell:
Vadin:
Matumbo:





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Sheldon: 100(shock), 300(movement)
Merindell: 20(grab), 100(siphon)
Vadin:
Matumbo: 20(grapple), 36(kukri)







*OOC:*


hindrance for kukri should be 36, not 50






Da'RonehY:
Da'RonehA:





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100
Launch: Body + Combat + Projectile + Motility
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Matumbo:





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoid + Analysis + d100
Da'RonehY: 15 + 19 + 75 = 109
DY5: Body: 8 - 4 = 4, hurt.
DY6: Body: 8 - 14 = -6, incapacitated.





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Bolster + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Melee/Weaponless + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Athletic + Prowess + Knowledge
Bolster: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + Adhesion + Confluence
Matumbo: 31 + 60 + 31 + 126 = 248





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoid + Analysis + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + post-Combat + Motility
Avoid: Mind + Commercial + Obscurative + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Divination + Adhesion
Da'Roneh: 12 + 25 + 30 + 75 = 142
damage: 248 - 142 = 106% * 2 = 2 - 2(soak) = 0





Spoiler: Falling damage



(attack - defense - Contortion) * Body
DY5: 248 - 142 - 30 = 76% * 10 = 7
Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Sheldon: 61 + 41(shock) + 89 = 191
Merindell: 41 + 51(siphon) + 189 = 281
Da'Roneh: 30 + 40(sonic blast) + 85 = 155





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Sheldon: 25(conditioning) + 52(tranquility) + 89(d100) = 186, resisted
Merindell: 23(conditioning) + 62(tranquility) + 41(quietude) + 89(d100) > 155, resisted
Vadin: 41(conditioning) + 52(tranquility) + 85(d100) > 155, resisted
Matumbo: 42(conditioning) + 32(tranquility) + 62(d100) = 136
damage: 155 - 136 = 19% * 10 = 2 x 2 = 4
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed.
DY1: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured.
DY2: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured.
DA1: 12(conditioning) + 50(bolster) + 85(d100) = 147
damage: 191 - 147 = 44% * 10 = 4
Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
DY3: 10(conditioning) + 19(fury) + 85(d100) = 114
damage: 281 - 114 = 167% * 10 = 17
Body: 8 - 17 = -9, Mind: 2 - 9 = -7, dying.
DY4: dying.





Kwargrow said:


> Seeing that two other Da'Roneh are closing in on him, Matumbo will attempt to grapple with the injured youth and push him back, bull rushing him to use him as a shield, keeping the injured youth between him and one healthy opponent so that he can disengage from his grapple and attack another with his kukri.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin will lay a hand on each of them, simply grabbing their arms, and pulling them closer to him. He will then manipulate Way in order to drain the life from them.



Seeing that his new opponents have halted and seeing no range weapons, Sheldon suspects that, like him, they can manipulate waylines at a distance. He runs directly at the one most to his right while targeting the one in the middle with an electric shock.

Matumbo slams into the smaller Da'Roneh with more force than he expected, planting his shoulder into his chest. The tunic absorbs the direct force from the blow, but the man is thrown backward, 7 strides, or would be 7 had he not collided with a tree, knocking the wind from him. The two older Da'Roneh do not draw nearer, but Matumbo suddenly hears a horrible piercing sound in his ears.

Engaging both youths, simultaneously, Vadin significantly injures one and mildly injures the other. The older Da'Roneh seem to have been unsuccessful at causing him harm with their sonic blasts.

Merindell easily catches hold of his two dazed youths, draining all but a mere hour's worth of life from them, almost in an instant. They collapse to the ground. The three older Da'Roneh fail to cause any harm with their sonic blasts. In fact, Merin instinctively unravels the bending, even as it forms, being more advanced in the exact same skill.

Sheldon does not reach his target on foot before the situation dramatically changes. After injuring the Da'Roneh in the middle with an electric shock, the three fail to harm him with sonic blasts, in return.

With only having meager effect on one of the party, with their primary means of manipulating waylines, the older Da'Roneh flee the scene, leaving the remaining youths to their quick fates. Being fairly injured, the one older opponent previously shocked by Sheldon, cannot run quickly enough to escape. Sheldon very quickly catches and kills him.

There are 8 Da'Roneh youths and 1 young adult littered about the small battlefield. It seems rather unlikely that the ones who fled will return any time soon, if they, themselves, returned at all.



Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 5 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover
*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time
*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):
Red Coral: 10 ingot piece











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Hidden Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island
















*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP, and proficiency in Da'Roneh improves 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 18, 2019)

Matumbo will ensure that all his opponents are dead, and then search the bodies.  He will keep an eye out for anyone still watching them.  He will collect his arrows if it won't put the party at further risk.


Spoiler: Rolls



43, 09


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 23, 2019)

*Merin frowns,* "I do not like the way they send their youngest to die first. These youths are the future of their tribe. They should be protected. How do such savage cultures continue to thrive, while using such tactics?"

In a moment of supreme irony, Merin reaches down to the two youths that he drained, and quickly snaps their necks, granting them mercy, rather than allowing them to linger an hour or more.

Merin will then help search the bodies of all of the fallen, confiscating anything that looks like a talisman; stones, feathers, bones, etc. He won't take the time to check for proclivities just yet, until the urgency of a new threat is ascertained. Although the group doubts that the young adults will return any time soon, Merin is not convinced that one or more elders won't come to investigate.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 23, 2019)

Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin frowns,* "I do not like the way they send their youngest to die first..."
> 
> Merin will then help...



Matumbo is only dazed for a few minutes.

Sheldon joins the others, running his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "Our philosophies are based upon a more civilized society, but debating it will not change them."

He pauses momentarily waiting on Matumbo to join them after attempting to recover his arrows. "If I remember correctly, the Deviard sent more capable opponents after us and did not use fodder. I am sure Matumbo can confirm this. In my mind this makes the Da'Roneh less of a people, another reason to eliminate this continual threat to the southern trade route."

Matumbo is only able to recover one of his most recently fired harnin arrows, giving him a total of 16.

Perusing the bodies of the fallen youths, the Seekers find a myriad of trinkets and talismans, but all of them are the same or even less value than what is already possessed, including the ones carried by the young adult. The frequency of them is such to indicate that the more elder Da'Roneh might actually have acquired some worth examining.

While they work and afterward, the Seekers discuss the possibilities of what might happen next and what strategies should be considered. Nothing at all happens for another whole day; after which, the Seekers run a skirmish on the southern lookouts to prod the enemy to come to them.

The next day, early, the peace of the morning is broken with the sound of drums, lots of drums of various pitch. The Da'Roneh, it seems, have a talent for it. Matumbo explains that the drums indicate that the Da'Roneh are going to war. He thinks it is some sort of a scare tactic. Of course, this means that the Deviard will be readying for war expecting to be the target. Matumbo explains that in the past, the drums were only sounded before more formidable Da'Roneh entered the battlefield, not for mass fodder. He laughs, having used the Deviard word for "naughty word" instead of fodder. It seemed appropriate to him.

Sheldon listens, intently. "If they attack the Deviard, that is good for us and bad for both sides, but I think they will now come looking for us. Whether they think the Deviard hired us or not, we have left enough evidence that we are moving in from the southern pass. Thoughts?"









*OOC:*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> In a moment of supreme irony, Merin reaches down to the two youths that he drained, and quickly snaps their necks, granting them mercy, rather than allowing them to linger an hour or more.



Merin could no more break the neck of another person than could any other member of the party. It is nearly impossible to break the neck of anything with an internal skeleton, but kudos for role-play.








Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 5 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover
*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time
*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):
Red Coral: 10 ingot piece











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Hidden Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island
















*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.














*OOC:*


NOTE:
Matumbo: Persona should be 10. Psyche should be 1/2. Will should be 10. Discipline should be 1/2. Health should be 10. Fortitude should be 1/3. Motility and Strength should be 10. Flexibility and Might should be 1/2.

Merindell: Adhesion should be 10. Invocation should be 1/3. Evocation should be 1/2. Wisdom should be 1. Persona and Will should be 10. Psyche and Discipline should be 1/2.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 28, 2019)

Matumbo says in Ansylin, "Since I am with Seekers, Da'Roneh most likely believe we work with other Deviard.  If come after us, leave village vulnerable.  This might be good time to attack Deviard and bring them out to fight.  If they have big battle, we should ambush winner."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 6, 2020)

*Merin nods,* "Agreed. Attacking the Deviard village is a good plan. Matumbo is correct, they will probably assume we are with the other Deviard. Now, we just need to convince the Deviard that the Da'Roneh are behind the attack that we will soon initiate; we should sew as much chaos as possible, and turn both sides against one another. This will serve to thin out the herd, and make our task that much easier. What say you, Sheldon?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo says in Ansylin, "... This might be good time to attack Deviard..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin nods,* "Agreed... What say you, Sheldon?"



Sheldon merely nods, vigorously, and starts walking toward the Deviards' side of the lake. Vadin shrugs and follows quickly along.

The four men move quickly and quietly, westward, while the drums yet play, diverting from the path at a suitable location where the Deviard and Da'Roneh usually meet in battle. On the way, Matumbo mentions that it has been several years since the Da'Roneh have launched an attack. He thinks that the only reason the the Deviard have not wiped out the Faethrins is because there are many more of them. The Deviards show more skill in battle.

After what seems an inordinate amount of time with nothing happening, the sound of the drumming ceases. It is decided to move closer to the Deviard settlement to see if anyone is approaching. Quite unexpectedly a single youth comes jogging down the path toward the Seekers. Matumbo says that he is a runner, a scout. The boy will likely have seen the men. Instinctively Sheldon blurs his image and moves to the side. Merindell hides his life force. Vadin stands calmly beside Matumbo, resting his hands on his sword and knife.

The young Deviard defers to Matumbo without approaching too closely. He salutes as if facing a superior and asks if the party has been attacking the Da'Roneh. Matumbo, speaking in Deviard, answers that they have and have killed several of them. The youth responds and departs back the way he had come.

Matumbo then explains to the others, using both Ansylin and Deviard where the lesser known language fails him, that the boy thought he was an Echo returning to the valley to wreak havoc upon the Da'Roneh. He considered Vadin a befriended sword and Sheldon to be another Echo, since his image was blurred. Merin was not noticed. Over the years a few Echoes and Sorcerers had departed the valley, with a few Echoes occasionally returning to visit and offer news.

Apparently no battle is forthcoming. Matumbo then explains that something was bothering him about the drums. The rhythm was a bit different than he remembered. Perhaps they meant something else.

Making haste, the group returns to the Da'Roneh side, finding that the corpses from the last fight have been removed. Following inward and circling to go unnoticed, it appears that a procession of Da'Roneh has been assembled, led by a feather adorned female, and are heading through Fat Man's Misery, out into the desert scrub, carrying the dead.

The Da'Roneh pay no attention to the path that leads to the lookout and the Seekers are able to use it to their advantage to observe the operation of the procession. The Da'Roneh have arranged the bodies in a pattern out in the scrub and begin drumming a very low pitched rhythm. The drumming ceases as night falls and small fires are lit. The members of the procession stay in the desert all night.

In the morning, the decorative female dances a ritual in the center of the pattern of bodies and resinous wet herbs are added to the fires to produce black smoke. The woman looks like a prancing vulture as she moves. Eerily, once the black smoke fades, real vultures are seen circling in the sky. Turkey vultures appear first, followed by black vultures. The woman moves out of the circle and all the other Da'Roneh kneel upon both knees. The vultures descend upon the corpses and devour them.

The vultures grunt and bicker and fight among themselves until the black vultures push the turkey vultures aside. Once the turkey vultures leave, desert vultures, which are much larger and light gray in color, fly in and push out the black vultures.

After the black vultures leaves, the Da'Roneh move in toward the desert vultures, who seem unaffected by the closeness of people. The Da'Roneh begin to gather the feathers that have been shed.



Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 5 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover
*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time
*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):
Red Coral: 10 ingot piece











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Hidden Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island
















*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Matumbo improves his proficiency in Ansylin by 5%. All others improve in Deviard by 2%. During down time, Sheldon and Vadin, who both speak Centrin as a first language, begin to converse in their native tongue. Merin and Matumbo increase in the use of Centrin by 2%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 13, 2020)

*Merin says to the group, in a hushed tone,* "This is the perfect opportunity for us. We can ambush these fools while they're out here, cut off from the rest of their tribe, dancing around like idiots. We can also relieve them of their newly-collected trinkets while we're at it. But if we're going to strike, now is the time. We won't get a better opportunity than right now. What say all of you?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 18, 2020)

*OOC:*


... a reminder of the general appearance of the scrub that is north of the Ansylin desert, south of the Piney Wood, and east of the Western Jungle's mountain range. This image would be indicative of facing south. The party and the Da'Roneh would be far to the right of the captured view.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 21, 2020)

> But if we're going to strike, now is the time. We won't get a better opportunity than right now. What say all of you?



Matumbo scratches his head and says in Deviard, "Yes, let us kill them all."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 22, 2020)

*Merin's eyebrows furrow in deep thought; then he says:* "I agree, and I will tell you why; I have been observing their ritual most carefully; they seem to be offering the bodies of their fallen to the vultures. It's almost as if they worship the foul creatures. Look at how they carefully lay out the bodies. As if serving them, on a platter. And look how the female is dressed; she is dressed like a vulture. Does she drive the vultures away? No. She allows the vultures to devour the bodies. And then what do she and the others do? Carefully collect the feathers from the feasting birds, being careful not to disturb them. See how the vultures do not fret at their presence? They are used to them. They have probably done this many times before. Therefore, we should put an end to this barbarism. *I move that we spill more Da'Roneh blood, here and now, and the vultures too, for good measure*. What is happening here is an abomination. Therefore, once the blood has been spilled, the whole site should be cleansed with fire."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2020)

*Spoiling the Wake*



Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16





Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 5 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover
*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time
*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Caldera Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island











Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo scratches his head and says in Deviard, "Yes, let us kill them all."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin's eyebrows furrow in deep thought; then he says:* "I agree... *I move that we spill more Da'Roneh blood..*."



Sheldon laughs quietly and raises his right hand. "All in favor. Aye. Aye."

Vadin raises his hand, as well, in honor of the mock vote.

There are 15 Da'Roneh in the funeral procession. The woman, who is dressed like a giant black vulture, appears to be in charge. She was occasionally assisted by two men who are also wearing feathered garments, but not so intricate or complete as the woman's. There are four drummers, two of whom are female and two of whom are male. There are eight, plain-looking soldiers carrying reed javelins. Four of the regulars are male, and four are female.

The Seekers quickly move from the lookout, which the Da'Roneh call the Vultures' Nest, through Fat Man's Misery and out into the scrub. The Da'Roneh will likely be near finished collecting their feathers by the time the party can reach them. It is not very probable to reach the Da'Roneh without being seen. The eight regulars are all facing outward from the ceremony, wary.









*OOC:*


STATE STRATEGY OR INTENTIONS AND PROVIDE THREE RANDOM ROLLS. All characters not fluent in Deviard, Ansylin, or Centrin increase proficiency in each by 1%. All characters receive 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 22, 2020)

*Merin whispers quietly to his comrades,* "I am going to take out the female first. She's probably a Kineticist. So instead of using sound against her, I am going to burn her with the Phoenix feather. The two assistants are probably the next most dangerous threat, followed by the drummers, I'd imagine; the regulars are probably all fodder."

Merin will advance, using Soullessness to make himself unseen; he will also dampen the sounds of his breathing and footsteps. Lastly, he will stimulate his body to increase motility (speed.)



Spoiler: 3 Base Rolls



86
53
09 (Fumble?)


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 25, 2020)

Matumbo nods and finds a good spot to fire his bow from.  He will target any benders he can identify first.



Spoiler: Rolls



30, 51, 36


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 26, 2020)

*And So the Battle Begins*



Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16





Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 5 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover
*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time
*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Caldera Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island











			
				GM said:
			
		

> There are 15 Da'Roneh in the funeral procession. The woman, who is dressed like a giant black vulture, appears to be in charge. She was occasionally assisted by two men who are also wearing feathered garments, but not so intricate or complete as the woman's. There are four drummers, two of whom are female and two of whom are male. There are eight, plain-looking soldiers carrying reed javelins. Four of the regulars are male, and four are female.






Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin..,* "I am going to take out the female first... with the Phoenix feather... Merin will advance, using Soullessness... he will also dampen the sounds... he will stimulate his body to increase motility





Spoiler: Hide



Effectiveness: Conceal + various Collegiate + d100
Conceal: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Tactile(obscure) = 31
Soullessness: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion + Aberrative + Manifest Will = 53
Dampen Sound: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence + Aberrative + Manifest Will = 61
Hide: 31 + 53 / 61 + 86 = 170 / 178





Spoiler: Stimulate



Essence + Collegiate + Confluence + Aberrative + Manifest Will = 61
New Motility = Old Motility(3) * 1.61 = 5





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo... fire his bow... will target any benders...



Sheldon blurs his image and moves around the party in the opposite direction from Merin, indicating that he will concentrate his first attack on one of the male feather dancers. He holds a pair of spider fangs in his hand as he attempts to alter the mind of his target.


Spoiler: Hide



Conceal + Blur + d100
Conceal: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Tactile + Subterfuge = 60
Blur: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion + Theologic = 42
60 + 42 + 58 = 160



Vadin waits for a count of 300 to allow his colleagues to get into position then runs straight at the Da'Roneh, swords drawn.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will + Mercantile
Heat: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence + Aberrative
Dementia: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + Theologic
Merindell: 43 + 51 x 3(feather) + 53 = 249
Sheldon: 61 + 42 x 2(fangs) + 52 = 197





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Kineticist: 20(conditioning) + 40(bolster) x 2(pearl) + 62(d100) = 162
damage: 249 - 162 = 87% * 10 = 8
Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured
Dancer: 20(skepticism) + 40(tranquility) + 62(d100) = 122
damage: 197 - 122 = 75% * 20 = 15
Persona: 10 - 15 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5, dazed





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100 +/- range
Launch: Body + Combat + Motility + Projectile = 42
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Athletic + Prowess = 60
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + Adhesion + Academic = 33
Matumbo: 42 + 60 + 33 + 60 + 50(range) = 245





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Motility + Tactile + Defend = 63
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion = 30
Dancer: 63 + 30 + 62 = 155
damage: 245 - 155 = 90% * 11 = 10 - 7(deflect) = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt



The Da'Roneh focus their attention on Vadin, when they notice him running toward them. The javeliniers move to intervene, but the real surprises catch the remainder unaware. A great heat assails the Kineticist, one of the Dancers clutches his head and begins shaking it, and the other Dancer sprouts an arrow in his abdomen. All assaults are effective, yet not incapcitating. The Da'Roneh prepare to retaliate. The Javeliniers continue to rush Vadin, but at the screamed words from the Kineticists, 10 of them veer off to look for other targets. The Kineticist and the Dancer who were mystically assaulted look for Merin and Sheldon in order to return the favor. The one with an arrow locates, Matumbo, his shooter.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. All increase proficiency in Da'Roneh by 1%. STATE NEXT INTENDED ACTION AND PROVIDE ROLLS FOR REACTION AND THAT ACTION.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 27, 2020)

Merin will use heat once more, this time with lighter pine as the augment.


Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Reaction = 86
Heat Attack = 89... aw, so close!


----------



## redraider629 (Jan 30, 2020)

Vadin attepmts to take advantage of the Da'roneh turning their attention away from him, continuing his attack.

OOC:
reaction roll: 84


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 1, 2020)

Matumbo will shoot another target with his bow.  If he is engaged he will drop the bow and draw his kukri.


Spoiler: Rolls



86, 58


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 1, 2020)

*Birds of a Feather*


Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16 - 2 = 14





Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory











*OOC:*


*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 4 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover

*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 2 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time

*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)
.











Spoiler: Unknown Items











*OOC:*


Bird Skull (Heron):











Spoiler: Party Discoveries











*OOC:*



Caldera Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island











			
				GM said:
			
		

> There are 15 Da'Roneh... The woman, who is dressed like a giant black vulture, appears to be in charge... two men who are also wearing feathered garments... four drummers, two of whom are female and two of whom are male. There are eight... javelins. Four of the regulars are male, and four are female.





Spoiler: Soullessness



Merindell: 53





Spoiler: Stimulate



New Motility = Old Motility(3) * 1.61 = 5





Spoiler: Blur



Sheldon: 42





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Merindell: 43 + 51 x 2(pine) + 89 = 234
Sheldon: 61 + 42 x 2(fangs) + 78 = 197
Caller: 60 + 42(sonic) + 83 = 185
Dancers: 50 + 41(heat) + 83 = 174
Drummers: 40 + 26(thump) x 2(drum) + 83 = 175





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Merindell: 23(conditioning) + 65(tranquility) + 43(quietude) + 89(d100) > 185
Sheldon: 25(conditioning) + 54(bolster) + 78(d100) = 157
damage: 174 - 157 = 17% * 10 = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
damage: 175 - 157 = 18% * 10 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Matumbo: 44(conditioning) + 32(tranquility) + 58(d100) = 134
damage: 174 - 134 = 40% * 10 = 4
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed
Vadin: 52(conditioning) + 54(tranquility) + 84(d100) > 175
Caller: 25(conditioning) + 52(bolster) x 2(pearl) + 83(d100) = 212
damage: 234 - 212 = 22% * 10 = 2
Body: 10 - 8 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated
Dancer2: 40(skepticism) + 53(tranquility) + 83(d100) = 176
damage: 197 - 176 = 21% * 20 = 4
Persona: 10 - 15 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1, dazed





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100 +/- range
Matumbo: 42 + 60 + 33 + 58 + 50(range) = 143
Javeliniers: 10 + 23 + 18 + 83 + 50(range) = 184





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Sheldon: 63 + 51 + 42(blur) + 78(d100) > 184
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 53(soullessness) + 89(d100) > 184
Matumbo: 52 + 25 + 58(d100) = 135
damage: 184 - 135 = 49% * 7 = 4 - 10(tunic), ineffective x 2
Tunic: 60 - 4 - 4 = 52
Vadin: 43 + 32 + 84 = 159
damage: 184 - 159 = 25% * 7 = 1 - 16(tunic), ineffective x 2
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58
Dancer1: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Drummer: 30 + 25 + 83 = 138
damage: 143 - 138 = 5% * 10 = 1, ineffective





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will use heat once more, this time with lighter pine as the augment.





redraider629 said:


> Vadin... continuing his attack.





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will shoot another target...



Seeing his opponent grab his head, Sheldon keeps his distance, moving around within his range, and uses another pair of spider fangs to generate the same mental assault.

The feathered woman does not change her location but seems to be doing something arcane. The slightly injured Dancer charges toward Merindell. The dazed one, a bit slower, runs toward Sheldon's direction. The Drummers begin playing a rhythm. Two javeliniers head for Vadin, two for Matumbo, two for Merindell, two for Sheldon.


Spoiler: Reaction Time



Readiness + Speed + Tranquility + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility + post-Combat
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Athletic + Prowess
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + Adhesion
Merindell: 26 + 41 + 65 + 86 = 218
Matumbo: 43 + 60 + 33 + 86 = 222
Vadin: 61 + 28 + 54 + 84 = 227
Sheldon: 25 + 40 + 54 + 85 = 204
Caller: 25 + 40 + 51 + 145 = 261
Dancers: 25 + 50 + 52 + 145 = 271
Drummers: 12 + 30 + 31 + 145 = 218
Javeliniers: 10 + 25 + 17 + 145 = 197





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Action + Hindrance - Reaction
Merindell: 100(bending) + 0(hindrance) - 218 = ~0
Matumbo: 200(bow) + 39(clothing) - 12(strength) - 222 = 5
Vadin: 200(movement, sword) + 68(clothing) - 12(strength) - 227 = 29
Sheldon: 100(bending) + 0(hindrance) - 204 = ~0
Caller: 100(bending) + 80(injured) - 261 = ~0
Dancer1: 200(movement) + 30(hurt) + 14(clothing) - 5(strength) - 271 = ~0
Dancer2: 200(movement) + 50(dazed) + 14(clothing) - 5(strength) - 271 = ~0
Drummers: 100(bending) + 0(hindrance) - 218 = ~0
Javeliniers: 100(movement/javelin) + 4(clothing) - 1(strength) - 197 = ~0





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Finesse + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100
Vadin: 61 + 28 + 64 + 84 = 237





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Defend + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Javelinier1: 10 + 25 + 17 + 83 = 135
damage: 237 - 135 = 102% * 20 = 20
Body: 8 - 20 = -12, dying


Despite anything that has transpired, everything new seems to happen at once. Not realizing that her assailant is proficient in her same skill, the Caller generates, or attempts to generate, a sonic assault on Merindell, who instinctively unravels the weave. She, in turn, falls to the ground, incapacitated by a second wave a heat.

The Dancers, as they run to physically engage realize that neither of them can correctly focus on their targets, so they stop and generate heat instead. Merindell resists, but Sheldon takes some damage. Sheldon is able to cause his opponent to drop to his knees but does not quite take his mind from him.

The Drummers not only thump out a rhythm but generate a loud piercing sound in the ears each of the four Seekers. Merindell unravels the weave. Vadin resists, but Sheldon and Matumbo both take damage.

The Javeliniers stop short of melee range, being armed with four javelins, each. None prove able to harm a target, futilely making wild throws where they think Merindell and Sheldon may be. Vadin closes the remainder of the distance to slice open one them enough to leave him in the dirt to bleed out.









*OOC:*


All characters receive 3 DP. Everyone improves in the proficiency of Da'Roneh by 1%. STATE NEXT INTENDED ACTION AND PROVIDE A FEW DICE ROLLS


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 2, 2020)

Matumbo will fire at one of the Javeliniers with his bow.  If they close to melee he will drop his bow and draw his kukri.


Spoiler: Rolls



23, 68, 84


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 3, 2020)

Remaining unnoticed, Merindell will focus on Dancer #1, since Sheldon seems to have Dancer #2 well in hand. He will sonically assault Dancer #1, in the same manner as the Caller was attempting to do to him; he will use a single measure of Palladium to augment the sonic assault.

*Merin thinks to himself,* ~Let's see how you like it, vermin!~



Spoiler: Some Base Rolls



74, 64, 68, 46, 42, 68


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 4, 2020)

*In the Heat of the Day*


Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: full health
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Matumbo: full health
Harnin Arrows: 16 - 2 = 14 - 1 = 13





Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory



*Animal*:

Giant Eagle Hide: 100% cover (soak: 10, deflect: 10)
Giant Eagle Skull:
Giant Eagle Talons: 10
Spider Fangs: 3 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}
wolverine hides: 240% cover

*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 1 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time

*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)






Spoiler: Unknown Items



Bird Skull (Heron):





Spoiler: Party Discoveries



Caldera Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island





Spoiler: Soullessness



Merindell: 53





Spoiler: Stimulate



New Motility = Old Motility(3) * 1.61 = 5





Spoiler: Blur



Sheldon: 42





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo will fire at one of the Javeliniers...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Remaining (unnoticeable), Merindell... will sonically assault Dancer #1... will use... Palladium...



Frustrated that two assaults have not crippled his target, Sheldon pushes for a third, seeing that the man has grabbed his head on both previous assaults.

Vadin will continue to run down javeliniers and attack them with his sword and knife.



Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Merindell: 43 + 51 x 3(palladium) + 68 = 264
Sheldon: 61 + 42 x 2(fangs) + 84 = 189
Caller: 60 + 42(siphon) + 83 = 185
Dancers: 50 + 41(heat) + 83 = 174
Drummers: 40 + 26(thump) x 2(drum) + 83 = 175





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Merindell: 23(conditioning) + 65(tranquility) + 43(quietude) + 89(d100) > 185
Sheldon: 25(conditioning) + 54(bolster) + 85(d100) = 164
Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7, hurt
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7, dazed
Matumbo: 44(conditioning) + 32(tranquility) + 84(d100) = 160
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 1 = 5, dazed
Vadin: 52(conditioning) + 54(tranquility) + 84(d100) > 175
Caller: Body: 10 - 8 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated
Dancer1: 25(conditioning) + 53(tranquility) + 83(d100) = 151
Damage: 264 - 151 = 113% * 10 = 11
Mind: 10 - 11 = -1, unconscious
Dancer2: 40(skepticism) + 53(tranquility) + 83(d100) = 176
damage: 189 - 176 = 13% * 20 = 3
Persona: 10 - 15 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1 - 3 = -2, unconscious
Drummer1: 12(conditioning) + 31(tranquility) + 83(d100) = 126
damage: 161 - 126 = 35% * 10 = 4
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100 +/- range
Matumbo: 42 + 60 + 33 + 23 + 100(range) = 248
Javeliniers: 10 + 23 + 18 + 63 + 50(range) = 164





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Sheldon: 63 + 51 + 42(blur) + 66(d100) > 164
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 53(soullessness) + 64(d100) > 164
Matumbo: 52 + 25 + 68(d100) = 145
damage: 164 - 145 = 19% * 7 = 1 (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 4 - 4 = 52 - 1 - 1 = 50
Vadin: 43 + 32 + 66 = 141
damage: 164 - 141 = 23% * 7 = 2
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 2 = 54
Dancer1: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Drummer: 30 + 25 + 83 = 138
Javelinier3: 19 + 15 + 78 = 112
damage: 248 - 112 = 136 * 10 = 14
Body: 8 - 14 = -6, incapacitated





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Action + Hindrance - Reaction
Merindell: 0(previous) + 100(bending) = 100, 200
Matumbo: 5(previous) + 200(bow) + 39(clothing) - 12(strength) + 40(dazed) = 272
Vadin: 29(previous) + 100(movement, sword) + 68(clothing) - 12(strength) = 185
Sheldon: 0(previous) + 200(bending) +40(hurt) = 240
Caller: 0(previous) + 100(bending) + 100(incapacitated) = 200
Dancer1: 0(previous) + 100(bending) + 30(hurt) = 130
Dancer2: 0(previous) + 100(bending) + 90(dazed) = 190
Drummers: 0(previous) + 100(bending) = 100
Javeliniers: 0(previous) + 100(movement/javelin) + 4(clothing) - 1(strength) =103





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Finesse + Accuracy + Tranquility + d100
Vadin: 61 + 28 + 64 + 84 = 237





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Defend + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Javelinier1 & 2: 10 + 25 + 17 + 83 = 135
Body: 8 - 20 = -12, dying



The Drummers and Javeliniers, being unimpeded, act first. The Drummers futilely attempt to sonically assault the Seekers but cannot generate enough power to be very effective. One of the Javeliniers returns from Sheldon to tend the fallen Caller. The ones attacking Sheldon and Merindell are still unable to focus on either man well enough to target them. Matumbo and Vadin both take glancing blows, protected by their tunics.

Before he can act, Dancer1 is assailed with a powerful piercing sound that drive the consciousness from his mind. Having only taken a second, Merindell turns his attention to one of the Drummers, but, unaided, is only able to daze him a bit with the same type of assault.

Sheldon and Matumbo, again take some harm from the mystical assaults against them, but neither is in a condition to yet be concerned.

Sheldon finally takes over the mind of Dancer2, who immediately runs and tackles the remaining Javelinier who was stalking Sheldon.

Turning his attention to the encroaching Javeliniers, Matumbo put an arrow cleanly through one, dropping him to the ground. Vadin manages to run down and kill his second opponent.

Lastly, the Javelinier, who ran to the aid of the Caller, falls to the ground. The Caller quickly rises to her feet, seemingly uninjured and pissed.









*OOC:*


All characters receive 3 DP. STATE NEXT ACTION AND PROVIDE ONE OR TWO ROLLS.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 4, 2020)

Merin, who is also pissed, reaches for his second of four (I think he carries 4, not 100% sure, but he carries a good amount) measures of lighter pine, intending to light the Caller up yet again.



Spoiler: Two AWESOME Base Rolls!! YESSS!!



100 (+52) = 152
96 (+77) = 173
~Take THAT, scumbag!~


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Matumbo will choose the next most aggressive opponent and fire his bow again.


Spoiler: Rolls



24, 02


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Sheldon: hurt, dazed
Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7
Merindell: full health
Vadin: full health
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 2 = 54
Matumbo: hurt, dazed
Body: 10 - 4 = 6
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 1 = 5
Tunic: 60 - 4 - 4 = 52 - 1 - 1 = 50
Harnin Arrows: 16 - 2 = 14 - 1 = 13





Spoiler: Purchasing Power











*OOC:*



Store Credit in Southroad Fair: 23 clams
10 Gold Ingots (200 clams)
40 Dublins: (gold coin, 800 clams)
42 Rupees: (silver coin, 420 clams)
76 Ocrin: (tin coin, 76 clams)
20% Southroad Fair Olive Trade Proceeds











Spoiler: Current Party Holdings











*OOC:*



drawing of Assassins' Guild symbol
parchment containing known message











Spoiler: Current Inventory



*Animal*:

Spider Fangs: 3 pair: (+ Cohesion){-Mind / -Will x2}

*Metal*:

Zinc Ingots: 14 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Tin Ingots: 10 (+ Persona) {Muddle x2, - Persona x2}
Lead: 2 {Rend x2, -Health x2}
Iron Ingots: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Aluminum Ingots: 7 (+ Motility) {Thump x2}
Chromium Ingots: 1 (+ Strength) {Rejuvenate x2}
Magnesium: 5 (+ Will) {Soothe x2, Mend x2, +Health x2}
Copper: 1 (+ Persona) {-Persona x2, Shock x2}
Molybdenum: 9 (+ Motility)
Palladium: 1 {sound x3}
Silver: 1 (+Will) {-Will x3}
*Plant*:

nothing here at this time

*Stone*:

Slate: 5 (Thump x2)
Bloodstone: 4 (+ Health) {Mend x2}
Sunstone: 1 (+ Persona) {Charm x2}
Heartstone: 3 (+ Confluence) {Mend x2}
Carbone Bricks: 1 (Heat x2)
Lodestone: 1: {Thump x2}
Slickstone: 1: {Cool x2}
Livestone: 3 (+ Strength) {Restoration x2}
Milkstone: 1 (+ Will) {Harmony x2}
Emberstone: 1 (+ Cohesion) {Charm x2}
Waterstone: 1 (+Motility)
Nightstone: 1 (+Adhesion) {darken x3}
Ruddystone: 1 (+Health)






Spoiler: Unknown Items



none





Spoiler: Party Discoveries



Caldera Valley in the Western Jungle
Secluded Lake in Western Jungle with Mysterious Island





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... lighter pine... Caller...





Kwargrow said:


> Matumbo... fire his bow...



The grand battle drags on, with the Da'Roneh Caller having drained the life of one of her Javeliniers to regain her own. She cannot manage to damage the superior Merindell, for his skill is greater than her own, and he unravels her attempts to weave thermal waylines. In return, he incinerates her for a second and third time, from which she does not recover.

Sheldon, angered by the pecking irritation of the Drummers, physically closes on one while electrocuting another. He repeats this tactic, albeit, a bit slower after the first confrontation. The Da'Roneh are no match for him physically, but keeping their distance, they continue to prey on his consciousness, slowing him to a crawl before all four of them are subdued.

Though he has the misfortune of a few errant shots, Matumbo proves much more deadly at such close range than any of the Javeliniers, but he sustains some minor injury.

Vadin survives, completely unscathed, though he is fortunate to not have drawn the attention of the Caller or the Dancers before their demise.

Once the battle is done, Matumbo looks in disgust at the wonton destruction that was done, justly admonishing the Seekers, comparing it to his own history with the people of the Valley. Significantly affected by the words and their empathy, Sheldon feels marred by the encounter having, over the course of the previous 10-day, demonstrated the very behavior he had despised in the Da'Roneh.

Matumbo realizes that these men are not malevolent, but have been temporarily tainted by the lust of battle. Choosing to take some time for reflection and solace, the men return to Southroad Fair. Its citizens are astounded at the presence of a Deviard, but quickly adjust to his nature rather than regard him according to his tribe.


----------

